
Apps Are Telling Facebook How Much Users Weigh and When They're Menstruating - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-sensitive-data-apps-2019-2
======
chmaynard
Ever wonder why Facebook is giving everyone on earth so much free software and
processing power? They seem to be making money, how do they do it?

[10 minutes of deep thought]

Ok, we get it. If someone offers you something of value for free, politely say
"no thanks" and run the other way.

